# Underwater Birth



## gradygirl (Aug 21, 2006)

I've heard of it, but always been very skeptical. This, however, is beautiful, I've never seen anything more natural.

Underwater birthing.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wasn't what I expected.


----------

